# Acoplar caja y altavoces de 13 cm Duda



## Alfgu (Mar 20, 2008)

Hola compañeros, pues tengo una duda con incorporar 2 altavoces a una caja de otro en la cual solo venia 1 altavoz que por mala suerte este llego al final de sus dias, y en el frontal del bafle me caben 2 altavoces de 13 cm con aproximadamente 0,5 cm (medio centimetro) de separacion entre las paredes de la caja y entre los 2 altavoces (en medio) casi otro centimetro.
La idea es poner los 2 y en medio de estos una tabla separadora de 3/4 del fondo de la caja y esta forrarla interiormente de poliester o esponja acustica u otro material acustico aunque la caja en si, tal y como está suena bien eso con 1 de medios de 10 cm y 5 watios que fue el que se estropeo (por vejez) y un piezoelectrico de 2 cm como agudo, pero seria forrarlo por mejorar la acustica y mas que nada que las paredes de la caja que son de 0,6 mm de espesor que aguanten bien la presion, el material es aglomerado y tiene respiradero de plastico.
¿Se podria hacer y tener buena acustica? No pido que sea un bafle de alta gama pero por lo menos que se escuche bien.
Los 4 altavoces son Pioneer, 2 de media calidad y 25W RMS, pico 100w y 2 de alta calidad 35W RMS y pico 100 w, de 3 vias cada uno y serian poner 2 en cada caja (son dos cajas lo que tengo).
El asunto es que son del anterior coche que tenia y sonaban muy bien y es para ponerselo al RadioCD Kenwood de 50w por 4 vias (20 a 25w RMS por vias) tambien de este otro coche que tuve, y aprovecharlo como equipo en casa y por no hacer otras 2 cajas porque no tengo casi espacio.
Siento no poner unas fotos porque en ese momento no tenia la maquina de fotos y los altavoces y cajas los tengo en la casa del pueblo.
Espero sus opiniones y gracias de antemano.


----------



## Alfgu (Mar 23, 2008)

Bueno he visto por el Google que hay gente que ha hecho mas o menos una cosa parecida a la mia y les suena de maravilla.


----------

